
What is original content? - danielha
http://blogs.zdnet.com/keen/?p=112
======
r0b
It seems like the take-away is that "original content" is equivalent to "good
content". The challenge is to find the good content.

If that's the case, then the important (and successful) content applications
should primarily be filtering technologies. Which explains the success of Digg
and Techmeme, among others...

------
far33d
One one side, yes, Digg and Techmeme help you filter out bad content and find
good content.

But on the other side, we need more technology to help people actually create
better content for cheaper. The studios shouldn't (and won't) have a monopoly
on good (and profitable) content.

~~~
r0b
Are you referring specifically to video content, or music content? There is a
whole crop of new web-based video-editing applications that have launched in
the past six months, and they make it very easy to produce video...

